# Đơn vị lắp đặt và bảo trì máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho nhà xưởng chuyên nghiệp, giá tốt



## truchlv123 (1/4/21)

*Đơn vị lắp đặt và bảo trì máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho các nhà xưởng giá rẻ 

Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* là loại máy được giấu hẳn lên trên trần nhà và không còn lộ ra bất cứ một điểm nào. Điều này có vẻ giống với cách lắp máy lạnh âm trần nhưng khác ở chỗ, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió không sử dụng mặt nạ là hình vuông mà là mặt nạ do người dùng…tự sáng tạo.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió mang đến một không gian mát mẻ với làn gió tự nhiên khiến người dùng thích thú.

***Tin xem thêm:
1. *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*
2. *3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin cho nhà xưởng tốt nhất*











_Hình ảnh máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió sau khi lắp đặt hoàn thiện_
*Đôi nét về các thương hiệu Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin*

Daikin chính thức “chào sân” vào năm 1924 tại Nhật Bản
Đến năm 1995, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin mới thực sự có mặt tại Việt Nam và được phân phối bởi Công ty Cổ phần Việt Kim.
Khác với các hãng khác, Daikin chỉ tập trung sản xuất vào máy lạnh, vì thế mà các sản phẩm của Daikin luôn đạt mức tốt nhất.
Giá tham khảo: 13.000.000đ -132.0000.000 - (1.0hp – 20hp)
*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Mitsubishi Heavy.*

Mitsubishi Heavy cũng luôn xuất hiện chung với Daikin trong tư cách là một người đồng hành.
Tuy nhiên, Mitsubishi không chọn hướng đi như Daikin là tập trung vào một mảng và sản xuất theo yêu cầu của thị trường nơi đó mà hơn hết, Mitsubishi làm theo tiêu chuẩn của Châu Âu.
Mọi sản phẩm đều chỉ theo một chỉ tiêu nhất định, cho nên, những sản phẩm của thương hiệu này luôn được công chúng đón nhận một cách nồng nhiệt.
Giá tham khảo: 20.200.000đ-58.900.000đ - (2.0hp – 5.5hp)
*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Reetech.*

Một thương hiệu *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* khác đến từ chính đất nước của chúng ta – Việt Nam.
Reetech ra đời vào năm 1977 và là một thương hiệu chuyên về điều hòa không khí.
Hơn thế nữa, các sản phẩm của Reetech đều được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu, khiến người tiêu dùng phần nào yên tâm hơn về chất lượng của máy này.
Giá tham khảo: 21.500.000đ-194.000.000đ - (2.5hp – 32hp)
Một số hình ảnh mà Công ty Hải Long Vân thi công *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* thực tế:

























*Lời kết*

Hải Long Vân tự tin là đại lý cấp 1 phân phối các sản phẩm *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* với giá rẻ toàn Miền Nam. Hãy đến với chúng tôi để được tư vấn và báo giá lắp đặt nhanh chóng nhất nhé.

Nguồn link bài viết: *ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN (ÂM TRẦN) NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN GIÁ SỈ*


----------

